

'Hacktivist for good' claims responsibility for WikiLeaks DDOS - dmix
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/11/29/wikileaks.hacker/index.html?hpt=T1

======
xentronium
<http://twitter.com/th3j35t3r> corresponding twitter

